# Utah Lake Pumphouse



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there construction being done over at the pumphouse? I haven't had a chance to go down and check it out for myself. Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok either y'all don't know or the fishing is good and I should have put this in Area 51!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

went today. Looked like nobody had been there because there is tons of construction and no trespassing signs. No ice fishing the pump house this year!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. That is too bad. I love fishing over there.


----------

